# 5dp5dt - cm question (TMI)



## Chickensoup85

Hello,

I have convinced myself and my DH that our first IVF cycle is a failure. I am 5dp5dt and all 'symptoms' have disappeared. I am no longer getting the cramps which I had on days 1-3 (clearly a reaction to the catheter, just like the nurse said would happen) and my boobs, which were really sore since taking the Menopur, are now almost back to normal. 

However, the most clear sign for me that it's over, is my cm. It is exactly the same as it would at this point in my cycle, a couple of days before af is due. What are other people experience with cm? I'm looking for both positive and negative stories please. 

Everything I read is that when people got their BFP they had lots of creamy, lotion like cm; however, I just have the usual tiny about of sticky cm.

Please help, I'm going out of my mind! I don't think I'll even get a chance to test :nope:


----------



## 1babydreamer

I'm so sorry you are discouraged Hun :hugs:. I'm in the same boat so I can't really boost your confidence but I do know that with all the drugs we're on with IVF things aren't always what they seem. 
Fingers crossed for you!! :flower:


----------



## kazzab25

For me when I got my bfp, I had no symptoms at 5dp5dt other than the cramping in the initial 3 days. I'm pregnant with twins and didn't get any symptoms till second tri. And I only had any cramping at around 7-8 weeks pregnant. Xxx


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks *kazzab*! :hugs: That is reassuring! I feel nothing today either! First few days I felts loads of things. It's so nerve wracking!! :wacko:


----------



## kazzab25

Oooooo keep me posted!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Oh and starving hungry in the very first few weeks too! Oh Nd the cm was just normal until 2nd tri too!


----------



## 1babydreamer

kazzab25 said:


> Oh and starving hungry in the very first few weeks too! Oh Nd the cm was just normal until 2nd tri too!

I am always hungry!! But that could just be the prednisone I'm on.
I really don't feel a bit pregnant but who knows? My back is sore and I'm tired but that could be from work or my period coming... :wacko: I hate waiting, I just want to know! I'll definitely update :winkwink:


----------



## kazzab25

Aweee sounds good to me! But yep could be a number if things but all I kept saying was but I don't feel very pregnant!!!!


----------



## Chickensoup85

Hello, just a quick update in case anyone find this on google in years to come and wants to know the outcome!

After posting, cm dried up completely and there was nothing for 2 days. From 7dp5dt I started getting horrible period pains, and I mean identical to period pains. At around that time, I started getting more watery cm (not loads, just a normal amount).

Today, at 11dp5dt, I got my bfp! I can't believe it! I was so sure my period was going to start well before my OTD.


----------



## Chickensoup85

1babydreamer, am I reading your signature right? Did you get your bfp?! Congratulations!

Kazza, I hope you're doing well!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Chickensoup85 said:


> 1babydreamer, am I reading your signature right? Did you get your bfp?! Congratulations!
> 
> Kazza, I hope you're doing well!

Yes I did and so did you!! Yay!!! :happydance: See? We worried for nothing, lol. My first beta came back 105 at 9dp5dt. I'm over the moon and on :cloud9:. Still nervous to see it rise though so second beta is tomorrow! Fingers crossed for me!! What was your first beta or have you had one yet?

*Kazza*, Thanks so much for making me feel better and hope you're doing well! :hi:


----------



## Chickensoup85

No beta, just a hpt (or two!). Clinic have never mentioned a beta so guess they don't do it, just a scan at 6 weeks.

Good luck with your second beta!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Going in for my second one today and so nervous! Rise beta rise!! :thumbup:


----------



## kazzab25

Congratulations!!! I'm so pleased! Had a good feeling!!!! 

I'm very well thank you!!!!


----------

